

Meta Programming in Ruby - Part 1/16 - alexwestholm
http://learnbysoft.blogspot.com/2010/10/meta-programming-in-ruby-part-1-alias.html

======
alexwestholm
This could definitely use more discussion, but the code samples are
interesting.

